# Harry



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hi im new, and this is harry my beautiful boy, ive posted on introductions.
he is 7yrs and the light of our lives. these pics taken nearly 10mths after his accident.








.








.








.








.

michellexx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Harry is gorgeous - thx for the pictures


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello from me x Lovely pics xx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Harry is so beautiful indeed, that eyes and face is so daring.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
Harry is really very very gorgeous! 
xx


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Aww I love the one of him in the field it looks lovely.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks everyone, hes our pride and joy. 
he adores us and we do him. 
i love him more and more every single day. cant believe that.
michellexx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

The pictures make him look like a Puppy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he actually does still look like a puppy. everywhere we go people fuss him and ask how old he is, when we say 7yrs they look stunned thinking we are going to say 7mths. i think also being short legged he does look the size of a english springer at 7mths old. so he is my forever pup. love him to bits.
will try get more photos on soon.
michelle xx


----------



## lal (Sep 21, 2010)

Harry is G O R G E O U S ! !
I can tell by that one paw up picture (the 2nd one) that he is a load of fun.
Thanks so much for all of your support with Jenny,
Louise


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW thats the cutest dog i ever seen !


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah thanks, he is gorgeous. 
his leg he hurt was the front left leg, and you would hardly know that hes got two metal pins and 22 screws in it. he vet did a perfect job which we are eternally grateful. he does everything he used to do which is wonderful cos we thought he wouldnt be able to do much after that. 
going to put more pics on soon.
michelle x


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Harry is beautiful. Stunning pictures. :001_wub:


----------

